# Top Cats.



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

All you limb liners and bush hookers needs to get a few of these things, they set up in seconds and catch big fish. They leave no mess behind and will last forever. I ordered a dozen for scouting new areas and I'm very impressed with them. They are so much easier than setting up bush hooks and limb lines.

TopCats.com

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFoy29QMqP4&list=UULSX3x96CriK3G0g__v6rWQ&index=1


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

*recipies*

Better be looking up some good gar recipies!


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> All you limb liners and bush hookers needs to get a few of these things, they set up in seconds and catch big fish. They leave no mess behind and will last forever. I ordered a dozen for scouting new areas and I'm very impressed with them. They are so much easier than setting up bush hooks and limb lines.
> 
> TopCats.com
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFoy29QMqP4&list=UULSX3x96CriK3G0g__v6rWQ&index=1


I don't limb line anymore but from what I can tell that want work where a typical limb line goes. Good luck with them though.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Impressive, but it would be expensive if the poachers/thieves showed up and helped themselves to the rigs. However, they should work good on open lakes with snags and trees all around so you could sort of watch the area. On the river, I don't know?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

They will also be great for backwaters, the trick is the splash. Keeping the live bait right on the surface attracting the big flats.


----------

